# bindings too big???



## Woro (Dec 17, 2021)

So basically my old bindings were going bad so I decided to upgrade them so I bought Ride C-8 bindings and they just came in was excited to finally ride again but turns out they stick off of the sides by the heel and toe areas. My boot size is an 11 and I had old Burton Custom bindings that were a size Large and fit my board perfectly, now the new Ride c8 bindings are too big for the board I ride some old freestyle board and that might be the problem but i’m not really sure what to do I was just looking to upgrade my bindings because the old ones are going bad








does anyone know what to do? and would a medium size binding be good enough for a size 11 boot?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

That's a lot of overhang for a binding baseplate. I wouldn't ride that myself.

First thing first: do the bindings fit your boots well? There's no point in going for a medium binding if the large fit well (perfectly well). If they are too big, then a M might be a good idea.

Two other things come to mind and they include upgrading other things than your bindings. It's not fun to hear but it has a huge impact:

1- Are you "really" a size 11? Most people (myself included up to 2 years ago) ride boots that are way too big for them. There's a boot fitting mega-thread here started by @Wiredsport and he now has a video too. Measure your feet and check what size you should really be wearing. I rode 11 boots for 30 years and realized 2 years ago that I was actually a 9.5. That means that you could get smaller boots, therefore smaller bindings too.

2- If you are really a size 11, maybe it's time for a wider board, which would help a lot. Not only would those bindings fit better width-wise but you'd also greatly decrease the heel/toe drag.

However, if you're reading this and automatically going "nuh-huh, no way" (either 'cause it seems too involved or due to budget limitations), then maybe just go to a local shop with your boots and board and try Medium and Large bindings from other brands to try and find some that aren't as problematic as those Ride.

Good luck and report back with your progress or questions.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Lot's going on in that photo. For one your new binding seems to be set in the middle of the board which is the narrowest spot, they need to be placed where they would be mounted. Second they are not angled. You're not going to ride a 0 degree stance. Angling them will help. And finally you don't mention the size of board at all. it appears to be an old Forum. But what length, is it a narrow board?

There really isn't much to go on from what you posted. BUT the thing that says you're missing something big and yet basic is that if your boots fit the board then and new bindings that fit your boot should also fit the board, 2+2=4.

Mount the bindings on the inserts at your riding angle then post a photo and tell us what board it is, at least length at bare minimum, that will give us something useful to actually go off.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

*Ride C-8's* are REALLY NICE bindings! Have you considered purchasing a new board to put them on?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Lot's going on in that photo. For one your new binding seems to be set in the middle of the board which is the narrowest spot, they need to be placed where they would be mounted. Second they are not angled. You're not going to ride a 0 degree stance. Angling them will help. And finally you don't mention the size of board at all. it appears to be an old Forum. But what length, is it a narrow board?
> 
> There really isn't much to go on from what you posted. BUT the thing that says you're missing something big and yet basic is that if your boots fit the board then and new bindings that fit your boot should also fit the board, 2+2=4.
> 
> Mount the bindings on the inserts at your riding angle then post a photo and tell us what board it is, at least length at bare minimum, that will give us something useful to actually go off.


If you look closely, you can see that the old binding is still mounted. While it's true that the width at the point where the new C8 is is a bit narrower, moving it to the spot where the old binding is mounted won't make a big difference and the C8 will still overhang a lot.
Futhermore, the angle isn't _that_ far from the one the old binding is mounted at so all in all, moving it in its real spot and angling it as he would ride it won't change much in the equation here.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Surgeon said:


> If you look closely, you can see that the old binding is still mounted. While it's true that the width at the point where the new C8 is is a bit narrower, moving it to the spot where the old binding is mounted won't make a big difference and the C8 will still overhang a lot.
> Futhermore, the angle isn't _that_ far from the one the old binding is mounted at so all in all, moving it in its real spot and angling it as he would ride it won't change much in the equation here.


It most definitely will have an effect, but most importantly it will give us MUCH more information to go off of. We will get stance angles, we will now how much room we are actually off by, we need a full picture of whats going on as just that photo alone provides no useful information to solving the problem.

Also of note, a LITTLE binding overhang is not an issue. But again, if your old boots fit the board, than any binding that fits your boot should in most cases also fit the board.

My initial guess is going to be: Your on a smaller narrower board that youre boots were far too big for before but you don't carve enough to boot out and never realized.That's just my stab in the dark but the requested info will be able to help us get an exact answer.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> It most definitely will have an effect, but most importantly it will give us MUCH more information to go off of. We will get stance angles, we will now how much room we are actually off by, we need a full picture of whats going on as just that photo alone provides no useful information to solving the problem.
> 
> Also of note, a LITTLE binding overhang is not an issue. But again, if your old boots fit the board, than any binding that fits your boot should in most cases also fit the board.
> 
> My initial guess is going to be: Your on a smaller narrower board that youre boots were far too big for before but you don't carve enough to boot out and never realized.That's just my stab in the dark but the requested info will be able to help us get an exact answer.


Surely you'll agree that this is not "a little" overhang?
Just look at the picture, it's easy to see that the binding will have a lot of overhang if it's moved in the spot where the old one is mounted and, unless he goes for a really agressive angle (and again, judging by the angle of the old binding he doesn't), there will be overhang on both sides.

Would additional pictures help? Sure, but it's easy to see right away that it won't work as it is.

My second bullet point agrees with you: board seems too narrow (by a lot) if he's really a size 11 (key word: "if").


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Take your board to your local shop and get some new bindings. Those Ride bindings have a lot of overhang. I have size 11.5 boots and Rome DOD bindings and love them. No overhang.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Surgeon said:


> Surely you'll agree that this is not "a little" overhang?
> Just look at the picture, it's easy to see that the binding will have a lot of overhang if it's moved in the spot where the old one is mounted and, unless he goes for a really agressive angle (and again, judging by the angle of the old binding he doesn't), there will be overhang on both sides.
> 
> Would additional pictures help? Sure, but it's easy to see right away that it won't work as it is.
> ...


Very likely no amount of movement would make the bindings correct on the board. But 

When you simply tell people "that wont work you messed up" instead of how to start to evaluate the situation and how to properly look at things when putting them together nobody learns. So go through the process with beginners, it's better for everyone.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Very likely no amount of movement would make the bindings correct on the board. But
> 
> When you simply tell people "that wont work you messed up" instead of how to start to evaluate the situation and how to properly look at things when putting them together nobody learns. So go through the process with beginners, it's better for everyone.


Read my post again then. At no point did I write that he messed-up and I explained a bunch of options to help him out.
But by all means go through a whole process that will lead exactly to what I've already outlined in my original post, by which I fully stand as a helpful and constructive post.
The floor is yours, I'm done here.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

The Customs look like the toe ramp is not adjusted forward however the straps conceal this view to verify. With US11 you will be around 1 click forward 2 clicks for US12 and maxed out at US13+ (depending on the boot brand etc). This will give you a better comparison alongside the C8 which have only a very tiny amount of gas pedal adjustment in the base plate length. You need a wide board, what is the WW of that board and the WW at reference.


----------

